# lamb's banded tail still "on" at 2.5 wks?



## patandchickens (Apr 20, 2011)

Not sure I can add much to the subject line, lol

Posey's still got her tail, I was under the impression it was supposed to having been sloughed off by now, do I just sit tight and leave it, or try to catch her and 'do something'?

Thanks, sorry to be so stupid but on the bright side it's only yer first time ONCE (I keep telling myself ),

Pat


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Apr 20, 2011)

They can take a while to fall off.  You can leave it be, or if it's driving you nuts you can snip it off below the band.


----------



## patandchickens (Apr 20, 2011)

I think i'll leave it for now b/c she is fairly tame and I don't want to change that if I can avoid that -- but for future reference in case I change my mind, when you say "below" the band, do you mean on the lamb side of the band or on the tailtip side of the band? Just checking to make sure I understand,

Pat


----------



## jason_mazzy (Apr 20, 2011)

below the torniqueted side. so tail side. this way not open bleeding


----------



## Mea (Apr 20, 2011)

We've had them take over a month to slough off.   Seems that the earlier they are done..( the tinier the tail) the quicker they fall off.   While it bugs Me... the lambs don't seem to care.


----------



## neener92 (Apr 20, 2011)

If you cut it off it won't bother her at all, it may bleed a little but it won't hurt her any. I usually cut my pet bottle lambs tails off after a week and a half. You cut it off on the tail side, not the lamb side....the lamb side isn't dead!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Apr 20, 2011)

Yep, sorry, the lamb side.     I've only cut the tail off once, and that was on a late lamb and there were flies out.  I noticed some flies bothering the tail, so I snipped it off and sprayed it w/ wound spray.


----------



## jason_mazzy (Apr 20, 2011)

tail side not lamb side. lamb side is full of live nerves. tail side below the band is dead.


----------

